# New Bandy-bandy species discovered by accident at Weipa



## RoryBreaker (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/en...nd-could-be-under-threat-20180716-p4zrt3.html


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 17, 2018)

What a shame that it's going to be wiped out because of a mine.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 17, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> What a shame that it's going to be wiped out because of a mine.



All in the name of progress Mick


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 19, 2018)

Even made the Channel 9 news yesterday. Good looking snake.

https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...nsland-threatened-by-mining?ocid=Social-today


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 19, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Even made the Channel 9 news yesterday. Good looking snake.
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...nsland-threatened-by-mining?ocid=Social-today



Yeah George, even news.com.au gave the story a go late yesterday. 
But they ran it under the title, "Scary new venomous snake discovered." 
Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 19, 2018)

RoryBreaker said:


> But they ran it under the title, "Scary new venomous snake discovered."



Yep saw that. Together with the line 'Like Australia needs another deadly snake'


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 19, 2018)

Interestingly, I think I heard on ABC radio today that it has become part of the 'preserved species' list at Queensland Museum. Rare as can be with only six other 'possibles' that have been identified and they go and kill it to run tests.
Good job Queensland government!


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Interestingly, I think I heard on ABC radio today that it has become part of the 'preserved species' list at Queensland Museum. Rare as can be with only six other 'possibles' that have been identified and they go and kill it to run tests.
> Good job Queensland government!


are you serious? Jesus christ.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 20, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> are you serious? Jesus christ.


Yes Mick, I am serious. I may have misheard hence why I have said I 'think' I heard but am fairly certain what I wrote is correct.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 20, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Interestingly, I think I heard on ABC radio today that it has become part of the 'preserved species' list at Queensland Museum. Rare as can be with only six other 'possibles' that have been identified and they go and kill it to run tests.
> Good job Queensland government!



Yep. "Museums" are the best serial killers ever known!

No other alternative though.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 20, 2018)

RoryBreaker said:


> Yep. "Museums" are the best serial killers ever known!
> 
> No other alternative though.


What do you mean by "No other alternative though".
I can think of a few, the first being running their tests then releasing it or even keeping it alive in a state collection.

Surely DNA testing could be done, without harm to the animal.
I can't think of any other tests that need to be completed for a positive identification, especially any that would be lethal.


----------

